# what a deal;)



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Just noticed on ya site the Megs polisher for £25.00 maybe a mistake my falt its £25.00 deposit:wall: :wall: :wall: what a [email protected]@b


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## 2548 (Jul 19, 2006)

Respect for not deleting your post.:thumb: 

Not a [email protected]@b just ever hopeful of a bargain.:lol:


----------

